# Justin Kluivert



## juventino (14 Aprile 2017)

Classe 1999, figlio d'arte di Patrick Kluivert (ex punta di Ajax, Milan e Barcellona), ruolo attaccante, all'occorrenza ala. Si tratta di uno dei nuovi talenti sfornati dal settore giovanile dei lancieri, da quest'anno stabilmente in prima squadra. La partita di ieri di Europa League, in cui ha servito l'assist a Klaassen per il 2-0, è soltanto l'ultima di una serie in cui sta cominciando ad imporsi tra i titolari. Ci si chiede cosa riserverà il futuro: seguirà le orme del padre facendo una carriera ad alti livelli o sarà un fuoco di paglia?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Aprile 2017)

Prendiamolo! magari ci va meglio di come ci è andata col padre!


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Aprile 2017)

Questo è un ragazzo del talento straordinario ma nel Ajax i due giocatori pronti per essere titolari nel Milan sono Klaassen e Dolberg.


----------



## ralf (14 Aprile 2017)




----------



## juventino (7 Maggio 2017)

Ho appena scoperto che il suo procuratore è Raiola. Mi sa che questo diventerà un'altra delle galline dalle uova d'oro del panzone.


----------



## ralf (26 Maggio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ho appena scoperto che il suo procuratore è Raiola. Mi sa che questo diventerà un'altra delle galline dalle uova d'oro del panzone.



Hai sentito cosa gli ha detto Mourinho dopo la partita di Europa League?
I'm The Special One , I want you and you will be a special one.


----------



## juventino (26 Maggio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Hai sentito cosa gli ha detto Mourinho dopo la partita di Europa League?
> I'm The Special One , I want you and you will be a special one.



La sua paraculaggine non finirà mai di stupirmi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Dicembre 2017)

Ha fatto già una tripletta un paio di giornate fa in Olanda. E ha iniziato a giocare stabilmente tra i titolari oltre a timbrare il cartellino in quasi tutte le occasioni.


----------

